# Hair Poof



## Femme (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay I can't find a picture of what i'm talking about, because I don't know the actual words for the style I'm talking about, so i'll just refer it to as the"hair poof."
It's when somebody ties their hair, put "POOFS" the middle of it so it's way higher then the rest of the hair.

Okay well i've been doing this for a long time, and the way I do it, is put hairspray in back of it, then tease it, so it'll stay up, then i use bobbypins to old it.

I've read somewhere that teaseing it actually damages your hair.. is that true? Or is there a "healthier" way to poof the hair.

thanks!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 5, 2007)

the only way i think u can create volume like that is to tease it, but that's the damaging part...:/


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 6, 2007)

teasing is bad for your hair because you're combing it against the natural growth of the hair and roughing it up, damaging it.  You could probably recreate the look by just using hair spray and fluffing it (just combing it the normal way rather than the opposite way you'd use with teasing) and going over the area until you achieve the look you want.  I hope this helps!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 6, 2007)

You're talking about a pompadour I think?
You should be able to do one with pomade without teasing it...


----------



## VogueInfection (Feb 1, 2007)

I've always been able to do mine without using any product... =/

But mines not super huge, and it's not super small. It's kinda in the middle.


----------



## Korms (Feb 2, 2007)

If you are talking about what I think you are then the way I do it is to blow dry the area I want to 'poof' upwards with a round brush to create the height.  I then GENTLY back comb the underneath just a little bit to give the hair something to rest on.  A few pins later and I'm good to go!  No teasing required!


----------

